# hi I'm a newbie here



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,
My name is Clare, I'm 25 and just discoving that I have PCOS. I've been trying to concieve for just over a year. I've had blood tests and an US that both suggest I have PCOS but my GP won't say I definatly have it. Me and my husband iain have our 1st appointment at the fertility clinic in Jan so hoping they will shed some more light on what I do have and why I can't concieve. I know due to my temp charts that I'm not ovulating!
At the moment I'm feeling rather lost and down it all, So i'm looking for people talk about it all too. I have loads of questions so hoping people can help.

Looking round the net I have noticed that there are very few groups for people in the UK with PCOS so I have started a group. I hope you don't mind me giving out the adress:
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/PCOS_TTC_UK/?yguid=242465781


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Shouldwood

Welcome to FF this place has been a god send to me  .  I was diagnosed with PCOS last year and all I was told was by the signs and your bloods ( and us) it suggests that you have PCOS  .  I was given Metformin and I am happy to say that I now Ovulate  .  My problem is I have blocked tubes, but that is another hurdle that I will overcome soon  .  There is a thread on here in the diagnosis section and it is all about PCOS you are more then welcome to join the ladies on there.  I am addicted to the place   .  Please feel free to ask as many ? as you like and we will try and answer them as best we can.

Speak you you soon

Charlotte


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Shouldwood..

Welcome to FF .. I love this site and its been a great help since I found it..

I too have been diagnosed with PCO. My blood test showed this and so did a scan. Although they did say iv ovulated.. So confusing  

Im going to have a look on the site you've put on here  

Good Luck on your journey... Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello shouldwood  and welcome to FF!

I hope this site will be of comfort to you, the people are all very friendly and helpful.

Wishing you lots of luck   and joy on your journey

Lou W xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Shouldwood
Welcome and good luck... xx


----------



## Flowerfairy (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello
I'm new as well and for some reason feel really nervous but at the same time so relieved to have found this site.  I can't really put it into words as I had no idea this would exist and it has given me some of my sanity back just reading other people experiences etc... I am currently in my 1st IVF cycle and in the 2 week wait period - not allowed to test until Monday. Along with remembering to take my Metformin, Progesterone pessary, aspirin and change my oestrogen patch every 3 days I'm hanging in there - just!!!!!! Trying to take my mind off of the end result and trying to not look for signs or how I should/or should not be feeling but it is soooo hard. I've read 3 books put the Christmas decorations up (carefully) and baked like I am Mrs Kipling!!!!
Hopefully speak to someone soon.
Flowerfairy.
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your welcomes.
i am glad to have found somwhere to talk to people in the same situation as me, as I feel very alone. My husband is great bu feel he can't really understand how I feel inside. Niether hisor my family know anything about all of this, they have no idea we have been trying to have a baby or that I am having to have all these tests etc so feel quite a lone.
Clare
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/PCOS_TTC_UK/


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Clare and welcome

You will love this site - since finding it i have felt so much better knowing there are loads of people in the same situation as me.

I also feel that my hubby sometimes doesnt understand how i feel and on here its great as the females feel what im feeling.

It is a good idea your families dont know that you are trying for a baby coz all i get off family and friends are "when are you going to have a baby" and "hows the tests going" etc etc.

Anyway take care and hope all works out

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thats why I've not told them anything would just be questions and pressure so notworth it, but I also feel that they don't understand when I'm not feeling too happy


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome Shouldwood

This site is great for getting lots of support and advice, good luck with getting a  

Jappa xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi clare - its a difficult decision as i told my mum and my hubbys family and his family have been a bit more sensitive around us as they now have a 10 month old baby and when she was pregnant (about 20 weeks) was when me and my hubby got married and she was going on about her bump and showing it in all the photos then a few weeks back she apologised as she never realised that we had been trying for over a yr then for a baby.

Then my mum is the opposite as she keeps harping on about hows my tests going etc etc!!!

Sometimes i wished i had kept my mouth shut and found this site earlier!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I would kind of like to tell them but have a gut feeling my mum would say its not the right time etc (going to Austalia at end of jan for 3 eks) and wouldn't be that sympathetic at all, where iain's family i think especially his mum would be great about, but then I feel i can't tell tem and notmy mum


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Shouldwood xx

I've posted you on the Yorkshire Girls thread..........

Just wanted to say welcome and good luck with your treatment xx

PoPs xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi clare - got your message and will reply!

My mum was a bit like that and still is - she tells me its not the right time as im training till dec 07 and the house isnt big enough and other stuff - although is supourtive and comes to my hospital tests with me.

Decision is yours at the end of the day - leave it a while and see how you feel.

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

a month a so ago I tested the water with my mum on having grand children, as they were buying a new caravan I said something about it not having enough beds for grandchildren, and mum turned around and said well there won't b any for a good few yrs and thats with out knowing anything.  I thought she would want them as is 65 now but seems not the right thing to tell her.  My in laws go on about babies when I'm around dropping hints so find it hard sometines to not turn around and say i wish  could give u some


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi shouldwood

Sounds like the best thing to do is not say anything unless u feel you really have to.

Sometimes i feel like shouting to my mum well dont worry i cant give u grandkids anyway!! So if your mum does say that u arnt ready for kids then tell her that you cant have them etc - she might start to help you. Even if u explain that you feel you do want kids and there is a problem so u are getting those problems sorted now so u can have kids in 2 yrs time or whenever - sometimes thats how i see it - me and hubby having all the tests now, get on the waiting list and in 2 yrs times when ive qualified and have some money behind us then it will be the right time.

Take care

Kate xx


----------

